# lspci doesn't produce human-readable results anymore

## VinzC

Hi.

I've run lspci to check something on my hardware and here's the results I got:

```
0000:00:00.0 Class 0600: 1106:0305 (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 Class 0604: 1106:8305

0000:00:07.0 Class 0601: 1106:0686 (rev 40)

0000:00:07.1 Class 0101: 1106:0571 (rev 06)

0000:00:07.2 Class 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev 1a)

0000:00:07.3 Class 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev 1a)

0000:00:07.4 Class 0600: 1106:3057 (rev 40)

0000:00:07.5 Class 0401: 1106:3058 (rev 50)

0000:00:0a.0 Class 0200: 1106:3043 (rev 06)

0000:01:00.0 Class 0300: 10de:0322 (rev a1)
```

 :Shocked:  It's exactly the same as if I typed lspci -n. What's wrong in there?

TIA.

----------

## danone

either you try 

```
lspci -v or lspci -vm 
```

for more infos of options lspci provide use lspci --help

or it could be related to pci.ids are missing..but this is the last option and dont think it is so

----------

## VinzC

```
# lspci -v

0000:00:00.0 Class 0600: 1106:0305 (rev 03)

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 8

        Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Capabilities: [a0] AGP version 2.0

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:01.0 Class 0604: 1106:8305

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: dc000000-ddffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d0000000-d7ffffff

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:07.0 Class 0601: 1106:0686 (rev 40)

        Subsystem: 1106:0000

        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:07.1 Class 0101: 1106:0571 (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

        I/O ports at d000 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:07.2 Class 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev 1a)

        Subsystem: 0925:1234

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at d400 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:07.3 Class 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev 1a)

        Subsystem: 0925:1234

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at d800 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:07.4 Class 0600: 1106:3057 (rev 40)

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 12

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

0000:00:07.5 Class 0401: 1106:3058 (rev 50)

        Subsystem: 1462:3300

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at dc00 [size=256]

        I/O ports at e000 [size=4]

        I/O ports at e400 [size=4]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:0a.0 Class 0200: 1106:3043 (rev 06)

        Subsystem: 1186:1400

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at ec00 [size=128]

        Memory at df000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled] [size=64K]

0000:01:00.0 Class 0300: 10de:0322 (rev a1)

        Subsystem: 1043:80e3

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 16

        Memory at dc000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 3.0
```

```
# lspci -vm

Device: 00:00.0

Class:  Class 0600

Vendor: 1106

Device: 0305

Rev:    03

Device: 00:01.0

Class:  Class 0604

Vendor: 1106

Device: 8305

Device: 00:07.0

Class:  Class 0601

Vendor: 1106

Device: 0686

SVendor:        0686

SDevice:        0000

Rev:    40

Device: 00:07.1

Class:  Class 0101

Vendor: 1106

Device: 0571

Rev:    06

ProgIf: 8a

Device: 00:07.2

Class:  Class 0c03

Vendor: 1106

Device: 3038

SVendor:        3038

SDevice:        1234

Rev:    1a

Device: 00:07.3

Class:  Class 0c03

Vendor: 1106

Device: 3038

SVendor:        3038

SDevice:        1234

Rev:    1a

Device: 00:07.4

Class:  Class 0600

Vendor: 1106

Device: 3057

Rev:    40

Device: 00:07.5

Class:  Class 0401

Vendor: 1106

Device: 3058

SVendor:        3058

SDevice:        3300

Rev:    50

Device: 00:0a.0

Class:  Class 0200

Vendor: 1106

Device: 3043

SVendor:        3043

SDevice:        1400

Rev:    06

Device: 01:00.0

Class:  Class 0300

Vendor: 10de

Device: 0322

SVendor:        0322

SDevice:        80e3

Rev:    a1
```

Should I unmerge/emerge pciutils?

----------

## VinzC

Did emerge -C pciutils then emerge pciutils... same results  :Sad: 

----------

## Rainmaker

do you have the file /usr/share/misc/pci.ids?

----------

## VinzC

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 303933 sep  2 21:49 /usr/share/misc/pci.ids
```

----------

## danone

As i can see you have an nvidiacard (10de) and a Intel brand chipset..does it right? try to say lspci to use the pci.ids database in use/share/misc a lspci --help should provide the info how to do it..i'm currently not in linux so i cant help with that

----------

## VinzC

```
 # lspci -i /usr/share/misc/pci.ids

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)

0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1a)

0000:00:07.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 1a)

0000:00:07.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 40)

0000:00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT86C100A [Rhine] (rev 06)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
```

Strange! Has it forgotten to use the default file?

----------

## danone

Does it worked with set it manuelly?maybe there was a mistake with point the database to nothing or so...but its good if it now works

----------

## VinzC

Thanks for your help. Can I reset to the default behaviour - i.e. have lspci use the pci.ids at its default location?

EDIT: I mean without always typing -i ...

----------

## danone

well you can but i dont know the switch jet how to set it..try unmerge pciutils

an remerge it afterwards

----------

## VinzC

I already tried but it doesn't help  :Sad: .

----------

## danone

emerge unmerge pciutils not -C while it clean on unmerge it wipe it away

----------

## VinzC

emerge unmerge and emerge -C are equivalents. Didn't you mean the -c option (lowercase)?

 *Quote:*   

> clean (-c short option)
> 
>               Cleans the system by removing outdated packages which will not
> 
>               remove functionalities or prevent your system from working.
> ...

 

But well, anyway unmerging didn't help.

----------

## danone

do you have ICQ?my UIN is 101509990 please contact me over icq or msn or AIM im currently online and will provide some help

----------

## VinzC

No I have Gaim w. MSN. Can we use it instead?

----------

## danone

Well we can use it do you also have a icq account?im on windows currently and only ICQ works for now..please send me your msn screen name

----------

## VinzC

I have no ICQ account, just hotmail. I've updated my profile so you can grab my hotmail address. (Don't know how to retrieve my screen account with Gaim   :Embarassed:  )

----------

## danone

let us do it some hours I'm tiered right now..here its night for 2 h..and need to sleep a bit:-) so i can think more about the problem you got..a solution is one dream ahead

----------

## VinzC

Ok, tired too. Time to go to bed. Thanks a lot for helping. Have a good night.

----------

## VinzC

Hi. I've finally fixed the problem. lspci is now assuming pci.ids is located in /usr/share. How did I find? I grep'ed the binary file for the strings '/usr/share/misc/pci.ids' and '/usr/share/pci.ids'. The former was not found the latter was.

I created a symlink, pci.ids, to /usr/share/misc/pci.ids in /usr/share. Note I don't understand why on earth pci.ids location has changed  :Shocked:  . Or is it that lspci itself that has been changed to search now into /usr/share instead of /usr/share/misc, where pci.ids is actually located.

I wonder what they smoke...

----------

